# اعتناق  الدين المسيحي



## Mr Rayan (24 أكتوبر 2006)

شؤالي يجول في خاطري   لقد دخلت هذا المنتدى واعجبت فيه  وفي الاعضاء اللي فيه لنه يتمتعوا بقدر عالي من الفهم والاخلاص  وروح الحب   .

سوف احكي  طلبي وبصراحه  انا شاب مسلم  ولقد شاهدة مواضيع  تخص الدين المسحي 
وشاهدة  القليل من الكتاب المقدس    وطلبي الان  اريد ان ادخل الدين المسحي واعتق الدين
المسحي  هلاء  حد يفهمني كيف  وكيف تقام الصلاه   ارجوا ان اكون  ما كثرت عليكن في الطلب


----------



## My Rock (24 أكتوبر 2006)

Mr Rayan قال:


> شؤالي يجول في خاطري لقد دخلت هذا المنتدى واعجبت فيه وفي الاعضاء اللي فيه لنه يتمتعوا بقدر عالي من الفهم والاخلاص وروح الحب .
> 
> سوف احكي طلبي وبصراحه انا شاب مسلم ولقد شاهدة مواضيع تخص الدين المسحي
> وشاهدة القليل من الكتاب المقدس وطلبي الان اريد ان ادخل الدين المسحي واعتق الدين
> المسحي هلاء حد يفهمني كيف وكيف تقام الصلاه ارجوا ان اكون ما كثرت عليكن في الطلب


 
أخي الحبيب
انك امام اتخاذ اهم خطوة في حياتك
انت امام خطوة تبررك من خطاياك في المسيح يسوع
انت امام خطوة تغير مجرى حياتك بالكامل
من انسان خاطئ محب للخطيئة و شرورها بسبب سلطان الخطيئة الى انسان محرر بدم المسيح 


في رسالة العبرانيين 9: 22  فَالشَّرِيعَةُ تُوصِي بِأَنْ يَتَطَهَّرَ كُلُّ شَيْءٍ تَقْرِيباً بِالدَّمِ. وَلاَ غُفْرَانَ إِلاَّ بِسَفْكِ الدَّمِ! ؛
وفي إنجيل يوحنا 1: 29  وَفِي الْيَوْمِ التَّالِي رَأَى يُوحَنَّا يَسُوعَ آتِياً نَحْوَهُ، فَهَتَفَ قَائِلاً: هَذَا هُوَ حَمَلُ اللهِ الَّذِي يُزِيلُ خَطِيئَةَ الْعَالَمِ. ؛
وفي رسالة افسس 1: 7  فَفِيهِ لَنَا بِدَمِهِ الْفِدَاءُ، أَيْ غُفْرَانُ الْخَطَايَا؛ بِحَسَبِ غِنَى نِعْمَتِهِ ؛
وفي رسالة افسس ايضاً 2: 8-9  فَإِنَّكُمْ بِالنِّعْمَةِ مُخَلَّصُونَ، بِالإِيمَانِ، وَهَذَا لَيْسَ مِنْكُمْ. إِنَّهُ هِبَةٌ مِنَ اللهِ، لاَ عَلَى أَسَاسِ الأَعْمَالِ، حَتَّى لاَ يَفْتَخِرَ أَحَدٌ. ؛
إن عدل الله قابلته أيضاً رحمة الله كما في مزمور 85: 10  الرَّحْمَةُ وَالْحَقُّ تَلاَقَيَا، الْبِرُّ وَالسَّلاَمُ تَعَانَقَا. ؛
لقد دفع المسيح بنفسه على الصليب ثمن خطايانا، وبدل أن نقدم الذبائح في العيد الكبير كل عام علينا أن نؤمن بالمسيح الذي ذبح لأجلنا وهو البار الذكي لكي يقابل عدل الله ويدفع الحساب. وهذه هي رحمة الله التي تجلت في المسيح عيسى المصلوب لأجلنا.
فعدل الله يعاقب الإنسان بالموت لكونه اخطأ ورحمة الله أنه دبر خلاص البشر بالذبح العظيم الذي هو المسيح عيسى.
فهل تقبله؟ هل تقبل رحمة ونعمة الله وغفرانه لذنوبك عن طريق الإيمان بما يقدمه الله لك في شخص عيسى المسيح؟

فأقبل رحمة الله
اقبل نعمة الله
اقبل عفران الله بالمسيح يسوع على عود الصليب
اقبل المسيح كرب و سيد على حياتك و قلبك
اعترف للمسيح بكل خطاياك و بأنك انسان خاطئ و محتاج خلاصه

اذا صليت هذه الصلاة:

يا ايها الاله الصالح, يا ايها الراعي الصالح
اعترف لك اني خاطئ و الخطيئة ملئت حياتي
اعترف بغفرانك و كفارتك على عود الصليب من اجل غفران خطاياي
اعلنك يا رب يسوع ملك و رب على قلبي و حياتي لكي تسود انت في حياتي بالكامل, لاعيش لا لنفسي بعد بل لاجل مجد اسمك
اشكرك من اجل نعمة خلاصك في المسيح يسوع
ارفع صلاتي بأسم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس الاله الواحد
أمين


اقولك مبروك عليك الخلاص لو صليت هذه الصلاة بكل يقين ايمان 

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Mr Rayan (24 أكتوبر 2006)

اشكرك اخي الحبيب  على تجاوبك معي وعلى تنويرك حياتي 
انا كنت عاصي  ومخطئ والان اطلب الغفران


----------



## My Rock (24 أكتوبر 2006)

Mr Rayan قال:


> اشكرك اخي الحبيب على تجاوبك معي وعلى تنويرك حياتي
> انا كنت عاصي ومخطئ والان اطلب الغفران


 

اولا و قبل كل شئ حاب اهديلك هذه الترنيمة

مبروك عليك الخلاص

من تأليف شخص مسلم أمن بالمسيح





يا آجراس - كلمات روك - ألحان أبو عيسى - توزيع وغناء التلميذ​ثانيا احب ان ارشد الى مراجعت الاقسام التالية لتنمية ايمانك:
*ركن الكتاب المقدس* 
*المرشد الروحي* 

واذا كان عندك اي اسفسار في حياتك الجديدة اطرحه في
*الاسئلة و الاجوبة*

و اذا محتاج اي شئ, رسالني على الخاص

سلام و نعمة و مبروك عليك الخلاص
اخوك في المسيح (متنصر مثلك)​


----------



## فادية (24 أكتوبر 2006)

ها هو  احد الخراف الضاله يجد طريق النور ليصل الى ملكوت الله 
مبروك عليك  الخلاص اخي العزيز


----------



## Fadie (25 أكتوبر 2006)

مستر ريان لقد اخترت النصيب الصالح...يحفظك الله

hypostasis نقطنا بسكاتك


----------



## فادية (25 أكتوبر 2006)

hypostasis قال:


> ماااااااااع
> 
> ليه هو الأخ يهودي؟
> 
> ...



روح ارعى بعيد يا hypostasis
وبعدين بطل تنط في كل موضوع  وتحاول تغير الموضوع لما متقدرش تقول حاجه :smil12:


----------



## REDEMPTION (26 أكتوبر 2006)

*+*

سلام ونعمة ..

الاخ الحبيب *Mr Rayan*

تحية و (( سلام )) من (( رب السلام )) تكون معك ومع الجميع .. آمين 

لا تتصور سعادتى ببحثك عن الاله الحقيقى ... الاله الذى ينبغى له السجود (( بالقلب اولاً )) وبالفعل ثانياً ..

صدقنى ... لا نقول هذا الكلام لمجرد تشجيعك .. اطلاقاً .. فمن الذى سيخلص فى هذا الامر ... هو أنت فقط ... أما نحن ... فبأعمالنا .. وسلوكنا ... وقلوبنا .. الصالحة .. سنخلص معك ... وأنت أيضاً ما يريده الله منك هو القلب الصادق .. والمحبة الصادقه .. له ... هو فقط .. لانك لو أحببت الله ... فحتماً ستفعل كل ما يرضيه ... و تعلم بالطبع أن ما يرضى الله هو كل خير ... بمعنى الكلمة ... وليست مجرد شعارات نرددها فى حياتنا 

فالحياة الابديه يا أخى تتمركز حول الاعمال (( الصالحة )) فى العالم على الارض ... فالله فى المسيحيه .. هو الاله العادل الرحوم ... الذى (( يحب )) جميع الناس .. ويريدهم (( أن يخلصوا )) ... أذاً ما هو الخلاص ؟ .. الخلاص فى المسيحيه ..هو خلاص من الخطية .. بكل أنواعها .. عندما تسمو الروح عن مشتهيات الجسد (( الخاطئه )) .. 

أخى الحبيب ..

أنظر الى المسيحيه بعمق ... أنظر الى تعاليم المسيح الساميه ... التى ترتفع بمستوى الانسان الى فوق ما هو مادى و جسدانى ... المسيح له كل المجد يريد لنا حياة أفضل ... هنا على الارض ... وبالاكثر فى السماء .. فلا تلتفت خلفك ... وكن على يقين تماماً .. من أنك ستتعب فى الحياه لانك قبلت المسيح إلهاً .. وقبلت أن تكون مسيحياً فى الوقت الذى يلاقى فيه المسيحين أضطهادات لا حصر لها .. معنويه .. وجسديه .. فمابالك لو كان هذا الشخص المسيحى .. مسلم سابقاً ؟  

أخى الحبيب ..

لا أثير زعرك او خوفك بمثل هذه الكلمات .. بل أجد أننى بكلماتى هذه .. أثبت أيمانك أكثر .. و أعرفك بعظمة المسيحيه ... التى تنادى بكل ما هو مخالف لرغبات العالم .. وشهواته الشريره .. لذا .. فهى منبوذه من كل قوى الشر .. وستظل كذلك حتى يوم الدينونه .. ستظل الى يوم القيامه .. مصدر تكدير و أزعاج للشياطين .. ستظل مُحاربه من كل فساد فى الارض .. ولكن ...

*ماذا بعد الموت ؟*

هذا هو السؤال أخى الحبيب ..

هناك مقوله أحبها جداً .. وهى مقولة أنجليزيه .. تقول 

*من يضحك أخيراً .. يضحك كثيراً* 

للنترك العالم فى شهواته و مغرياته الفاسده .. ونرى .. لمن ستكون النُصره عند مجىء المسيح له كل المجد .. 

ثق .. أن أى مسيحى (( حقيقى )) على وجه الارض .. ستجد لديه قوة ويقين تماماً بأيمانه .. وستجد أن لديه ثقه فى المسيح غير محدوده .. مهما كثرت العذابات .. او الاضطهادات ... 

أخى الحبيب 

*نُصرتنا .... فى المسيح* 


تحياتى


----------



## REDEMPTION (26 أكتوبر 2006)

*+*



*ماى روك ..*


*لا تعليق على الترنيمه ...*

*لا تعليق *


----------



## بيترالخواجة (11 ديسمبر 2006)

موضوع رائع ياروك
الله معاك اخى العزيز


----------



## azazi (26 ديسمبر 2006)

*اا*



فادية قال:


> ها هو  احد الخراف الضاله يجد طريق النور ليصل الى ملكوت الله
> مبروك عليك  الخلاص اخي العزيز



طيب وخرااف يسوع وين ولا انتو الخراف اللي كان يربيها يسوع
خرافي تعرفني وانا اعرفها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Badr (26 ديسمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> ها هو  احد الخراف الضاله يجد طريق النور ليصل الى ملكوت الله
> مبروك عليك  الخلاص اخي العزيز



الف الف مبروك عقبال باقي الـ.....................  :smil12:


----------



## Twin (26 ديسمبر 2006)

*هااااااااااااااااااااي*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااااااااي أخوتي*

*مبروووووووووووك عليك الخلاص يا أخي Mr Rayan*​ 


Badr قال:


> الف الف مبروك عقبال باقي الـ..................... :smil12:


 
*الله يبارك فيك*​


			
				azazi قال:
			
		

> طيب وخرااف يسوع وين ولا انتو الخراف اللي كان يربيها يسوع
> خرافي تعرفني وانا اعرفها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
*خرافي تعرف صوتي*
*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*بس أنت أدعي أن كل الخراف تسمع صوت الراعي*
*قوووووووووووووووووووووول يارب وأدعي*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## الحوت (26 ديسمبر 2006)

Mr Rayan قال:


> شؤالي يجول في خاطري   لقد دخلت هذا المنتدى واعجبت فيه  وفي الاعضاء اللي فيه لنه يتمتعوا بقدر عالي من الفهم والاخلاص  وروح الحب   .
> 
> سوف احكي  طلبي وبصراحه  انا شاب مسلم  ولقد شاهدة مواضيع  تخص الدين المسحي
> وشاهدة  القليل من الكتاب المقدس    وطلبي الان  اريد ان ادخل الدين المسحي واعتق الدين
> المسحي  هلاء  حد يفهمني كيف  وكيف تقام الصلاه   ارجوا ان اكون  ما كثرت عليكن في الطلب



*سيدي الكريم ان كنت تبحث عن الايمان تتوجه الى الكنسية وتبحث عنه هنالك على يد الكاهن .*


----------



## ghost3310 (26 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاستاذ العزيز الذي اعلن اعتناقه للديانه المسيحيه 
هل للك بأن تعطينا أسباب تنصرك وتركك للاسم 
وهل كنت مسلم حقيقي بمعني أنك لم تكن مسلم فقط على الاوراق 
 في أنتظار اسباب تنصرك وادعو للك بان يفتح الله قلبك للنور الحقيقي نور الايمان 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## peace_86 (12 يناير 2007)

*وانا ايضا" مسلم ولي محبة عظيمة اجاه المسيحيين
محبة تفوق الوصف
قرأت الكتاب المقدس بعهديه القديم والجديد

وانا الان اريد ان اتحاور
لدي بعض الاسئلة
واتمنى ان اجد لحل
وخصوصا" اريد الحوار مع صديقي العزيز أنسر مي مسلم ..​*


----------



## Twin (12 يناير 2007)

*نشكرك*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااااااااي أخي Rami_86*



Rami_86 قال:


> *وانا ايضا" مسلم ولي محبة عظيمة اجاه المسيحيين​*
> *محبة تفوق الوصف*
> *قرأت الكتاب المقدس بعهديه القديم والجديد*​
> *وانا الان اريد ان اتحاور*
> ...


 

*نشكرك يا أخي علي محبتك تجاهنا*
*وهذا هو المفروض أن يكون الطبيعي بين الكل*
*فأنا أحب الكل وأحب الأخوة المسلمين بغض النظر عن أختلافي معهم في بعض الأمور المتعلقة بالدين *
*ولكني أحبهم لأنهم **أخوتي في النسل البشري*

*ووصية أبي أن أحب الكل*

*أما بالنسبة لأسألتك فنحن هنا تحت أمرك*
*أي سؤال يحيرك فضعه في هذا القسم "قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة" *
*ونحن بنعمة الله سنجيبك*
*وبالطبع سيكون معنا الأخ الحبيب أنسر*

*ولكن برجاء تغير لفظ "أتحاور وأحاور"*
*نحن هنا لا نريد التحاور*
*نحن نريد*
*التواصل*​ 
*وليكون بركة *​*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## peace_86 (13 يناير 2007)

*صح كلامك عزيزي
لا اريد ان اتحاور
بل ان اصل لنتيجة
انا مؤمن باشياء كثيرة في الايمان المسيحي
ماعدا شي واحد .. ان المسيح هو ربنا ?
يعني مش عارف ..*


----------



## Twin (14 يناير 2007)

*نكمل معاً*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااااااااااي أخي Rami_86*



Rami_86 قال:


> *صح كلامك عزيزي*
> *لا اريد ان اتحاور*
> *بل ان اصل لنتيجة*
> *انا مؤمن باشياء كثيرة في الايمان المسيحي*
> ...


 
*أخي*
*هذا أسعدي كثيراً أنك مقتنع بكثير من الإيمان المسيحي*

*أما بالنسبة أنك لا تعرف أن المسيح هو ربنا بمعني أنك لا تئمن بذالك*
*فلك دليل وبعده نكمل التواصل*

*أخي ما سأورده هو بعد الأدله التي قيلت علي لسان السيد المسيح نفسه*
*لتثبت أنه هو الله هو ربنا*
*أوك*​ 
*ولك النصوص*



amirfikry قال:


> *من هو المسيح*
> *كثيرون يتهمونا*
> *بأننا ألصقنا علي السيد المسيح صفة الألوهية*
> *ويقولون هو لم يقل هذا*
> ...


 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## nabil_maxemo (14 يناير 2007)

ربنا يثبتك فى الايمان الصحيح ويباركك


----------



## alsad al3aly (14 يناير 2007)

اولا :
ادعو الله أن يهدينا جميعا .

ثانيا :
لماذا انقلب الجميع فجأة إلى متنصرون . الا يوجد من ولدته امه نصرانيا .( حاجه عجيبة.)

ثالثا :
الاستاذ الذي اعلن أنه تنصر  وذكر انه قرأ كثيرا في هذا المنتدي وأعجبته روح المحبة التي يمتاز بها الاعضاء والمشرفون. أنبهه الى ثلاثة أمور لم يلتفت اليها :

1* أن تاريخ تسجيله في المنتدي 24/ 10 / 2006 .  وكذلك كل مشاركاته في نفس اليوم ( بالطبع يوم واحد فقط يكفي لقراءة الموضوعات والاقتناع بالدين النصراني )

2* له ثلاث مشاركات فقط إثنان منهم في هذا الموضوع : الاولي كانت الساعة 7.30   والثانية في نفس هذا الموضوع 8.30  والثالثة  كانت الساعة 9,50  تتحدث عن الجنس هل حرام أو حلال وتفاصيل اخرى .

3* الاستاذ لم يسأل أي سؤال بخصوص العقيده ( حاجه غريبة )

4* الاستاذ لم يضع اي مشاركة بعد هذا اليوم 24 /10 /2006 .

فعلا حاجة غريبة وتسترعي الانتباه.

ولي سؤال له ( ما هو اسمك الحقيقي الذي تدخل به هذا المنتدى ؟؟؟؟؟ )


اعتقد ملاحظاتي تستحق أن يتم الوقوف عندها كثيرا.

تحياتي


----------



## بنت الفادى (14 يناير 2007)

مبروك عليك الخلاص استاذ    Mr Rayan 
ربنا يسعدك ويرشدك ويثبت ايمانك​


----------



## youssef hachem (21 يناير 2007)

سلام الى الجميع ,اصدقائي الاعزاء اعتقد ان الانسان يجب ان يتبع ما يعتقد انه صواب بغض النظر عن ما يعتقد,فيجب على الانسان ان يكون صادقا مع نفسهحتى يستطيع ان يكون صادقا مع ربه.............................................وشكرا لكم
ز


----------



## محمد عيد (24 يناير 2007)

ايهم   اتبع اى كنيسة حق التى تقول ان  مسيح هو الله الله 
ام التى تقول ان المسيح هو ابن الله  
ام التى تقول هو ثالث ثلاث
ام التى تقول هو نبى  مرسل 
ام التى   والتى   تقول ان مريم العذرا ء    اله   اله 

اخبرون ايهم اجدر  ان يتبع    وايهم  الحق   وايهم


----------



## My Rock (24 يناير 2007)

محمد عيد قال:


> ايهم اتبع اى كنيسة حق التى تقول ان مسيح هو الله الله
> ام التى تقول ان المسيح هو ابن الله
> ام التى تقول هو ثالث ثلاث
> ام التى تقول هو نبى مرسل
> ...




هذا الشئ هو في مخليتك الراضعة من كلام ورثته ابا عن جد, بدون اي دليل او برهان
فكل الكنائس تؤمن ان المسيح هو الله و لا توجد اي من الفروقات الغير واقعية التي ذكرتها...


----------



## Twin (24 يناير 2007)

*أتحدي أي شخص كان*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااااااي أخي محمد عيد*



محمد عيد قال:


> ايهم اتبع اى كنيسة حق التى تقول ان مسيح هو الله الله
> ام التى تقول ان المسيح هو ابن الله
> ام التى تقول هو ثالث ثلاث
> ام التى تقول هو نبى مرسل
> ...


 
*أخي محمد*

*هذا كلام خالي من الصحة*
*فهذا كلام مغلوط تماما*
*وأعتقد أنه من مخيلتك أنت *

*وأنا أتحدي أي شخص كان*
*أن ياتي بكنيسة مختلفة عن الأخري*

*فكل الكنائس تؤمن بالله الواحد مثلث الأقانيم *
*وتؤمن بالصليب رمز فدائنا*
*وتؤمن بالكتاب المقدس كما هو الذي بين أيدينا الأن*
*وتؤمن باليوم الأخر والدينونة والنعيم الأبدي والعذاب الأبدي*
*وتؤمن بالسيدة العذراء والدة الإله البتول كل حين*
*وتؤمن بجميع التلاميذ الأبرار *​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## محمد عيد (24 يناير 2007)

الادله اكثر مما تحصه فلا تكابر الحق حق ان يتبع  

اقسمت عليكم هل لايوجد بين الذاهب فى صلب العقيدة 
اقسمت عليكم هل لا يوجد  اختلاف 
اى انسان ايما كان دينه وعنده قدر ولو بسيط من الثقافة يعلم  ان هناك اختلاف بين المذاهب فى صلب الايمان

اخى   لا تكون   الا للحق   جنة او نار


----------



## Twin (24 يناير 2007)

*بعيداً عن الخطب الرنانة*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااااااااي أخي محمد عيد*



محمد عيد قال:


> الادله اكثر مما تحصه فلا تكابر الحق حق ان يتبع
> 
> اقسمت عليكم هل لايوجد بين الذاهب فى صلب العقيدة
> اقسمت عليكم هل لا يوجد اختلاف
> ...


 
*أخي *

*بعيداً عن الخطب الرنانة والكلمات ذات البريق*
*فلتأتي بشئ يخالف ما هو موجود فعلاً*​ 


My Rock قال:


> [/size]
> فكل الكنائس تؤمن ان المسيح هو الله و لا توجد اي من الفروقات الغير واقعية التي ذكرتها...


 


amirfikry قال:


> *فكل الكنائس تؤمن بالله الواحد مثلث الأقانيم *
> *وتؤمن بالصليب رمز فدائنا*
> *وتؤمن بالكتاب المقدس كما هو الذي بين أيدينا الأن*
> *وتؤمن باليوم الأخر والدينونة والنعيم الأبدي والعذاب الأبدي*
> ...




*فإن كان عندك شئ *
*في أن الكناس تختلف فيما قذ ذكرناه *
*فلتأتي به*

*لننتهي*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## محمد عيد (26 يناير 2007)

لماذا حذفت المقال مشعارف ترد عليه ام تخاف ان يقرأة احد الاخوة المسيحين فيعرف الحق

لا تكتم الحق ان كنت على الحق


----------



## Twin (27 يناير 2007)

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااااااااي أخي محمد


محمد عيد قال:


> لماذا حذفت المقال مشعارف ترد عليه ام تخاف ان يقرأة احد الاخوة المسيحين فيعرف الحق
> 
> لا تكتم الحق ان كنت على الحق


 
*أهذا تعلق تكتبه*
*أنا لم أخاف من شئ وكل الأخوة المسيحين يعرفون الحق*
*ولا ينتظرون منك أن تعلنه لهم*

*ولكن يا أخي هذا الموضوع ليس موضوع كنائس أصلاً*

*وأيضاً أنت قلت هذا مقاله وليس تعليق منك بالأختلاف بين الكنائس *
*كما أعلنت معنا التحدي*

*وهذه المقاله تتحدث عن أمور ماضية وهرطقات قد فندت وضحدت *
*ومنها من كان في القرن الرابع الميلادي*
*وكل هذه الأشياء قد أنتهت*

*وحاجة تانية *
*أنت جايب أسماء ناس أنت متعرفهمش ولا أحنا حتي نعرفهم*
*مما يدل علي أنك تنسخ دون وعي*
*فهل تستطيع أنت *
*أن تفيدني وتقول لي من هو البطريك "أبن بطريق" هذا*
*فأنا لا أعرفه أتعرفه أنت ؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*:new2: :new2: :new2: *
*وعلي فكرة ياريت تفدني تاني وتقولي مين أريوس ال أنت قلتلي عليه **ومن أنهي بلد وكانت رتبته الكنسية أية "إن وجدت"*

*والمفاجأة*
*المقالة دية جتلي قبل كدة في سؤال بردة بنفس النصوص وقد تم تفنيدها والأجابة عليها*

*كبي بست*
:a82: :a82: :a82:​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## kingmoon (23 فبراير 2007)

*كلام جميل*

طبعا كل كلام الاخ جميل جدا
وكمان كلام الزعيم ... اكتر من رائع .......... ولكن ؟؟
هل هذا هو كل شىء ؟؟
يعنى على الشخص ان يقول الصلواة اللى قلتها وخلاص ؟؟
بس ده هو اللى علينه نعملو للناس الى زى اللى بيسال ده , وخلاص..
اذا كانت المساله كده ... ما كانش حد غلب !!
ما قلت يا زعم .. وايه بعد الصلواة دى ؟؟؟ وايه .. وايه .. وايه 
يا ناس ...........
فى عالم كتير مثل اللى بيسال .. ومش عارفين يعملو ايه وله يروحو لمين
والجواب هو الصلواة دى وبس ؟؟
................................................................... وعلى الارض السلام !!
سلام


----------



## مسلمةعربية (23 فبراير 2007)

هنيئا لك 
وبما امنت به
ولكن احب ان اقول لك 
ان:
من ياتي بغير الاسلام دينا لن يقبل منه
ومبروك عليك الخلود في جهنم


----------



## مسلمةعربية (23 فبراير 2007)

محمد عيد قال:


> ايهم   اتبع اى كنيسة حق التى تقول ان  مسيح هو الله الله
> ام التى تقول ان المسيح هو ابن الله
> ام التى تقول هو ثالث ثلاث
> ام التى تقول هو نبى  مرسل
> ...



انا نفسي افهم برضو ايهم الدين المسيحي


----------



## تيمور الكريم (23 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم وحمة الله وبركاته أحيكم بتحية الإسلام واسم بالله ( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ) اما بعد 


ان الكلام الذي قلتموه من اي انجيل هذا من تحريف الغرب لكتاب اعز من لديكم اهذا هو كتابكم المحرف تحريف الغربية لكي يسير على هوا من كان لا دين له في الغرب 




المهم عشان ما اطولش عليكم انا شاب مصري كنت اعتنق المسيحية الى ان هداني الله الى دين الحق دين التكاتف دين المحبة دين الإسلام صلى الله وسلم على اشرف الأنبياء والمرسلين محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 




اريد انتقاد ما تم كتابته في الرد على الأخ ( ضعيف الإيمان ) بكل ما يملك حتى لو كتب هذا لإختبار ردكم 

سيبنا من ده المهم انتو التو سلطان الخطيئة ودوة بمعنى اعز الأنبياء والمرسلين وخات الأنبياء والمرسلين محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 



انا اريد منكم اقرأ السؤال كويس جدا وفكر فيه بجد مش بهزار ازاي نخلي اله مع الله وزاي نساوي انسان مع الله او ملاك من عند الله نساوي بخالق الإنسان وخالق الملاك والجان 



سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام انا اعترف بيه كا رسول ومش بس كرسول هو صاحب دين وورع مش عادي بس هو بشر في الأخر حتى سيدنا محمد عليه السلام هو بشر فانا ارجوكم رجاء تام انكم تقر الكلام ده وعايز كلكم تردو عليا اذا عجبكم الكلام ولا لا

كم

*الله اكبر*

وفي الناهية انا شاب مسيحي مصري الي كتبتوا اتقال ليه في احدى المواقع المشينة


----------



## Twin (23 فبراير 2007)

*أشك*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااي أخي تيمور*

*أخي أولاً *
*مرحباً بك معنا*​*ثانياً*


تيمور الكريم قال:


> السلام عليكم وحمة الله وبركاته أحيكم بتحية الإسلام واسم بالله ( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ) اما بعد
> 
> ان الكلام الذي قلتموه من اي انجيل هذا من تحريف الغرب لكتاب اعز من لديكم اهذا هو كتابكم المحرف تحريف الغربية لكي يسير على هوا من كان لا دين له في الغرب


 
*أكتاب الله المقدس "الإنجيل" محرف !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*وأيه ال حرفوه الغرب ............ "معلومة جديدة"*
*بس أنهي غرب أمريكا يعني ولا أوربا الغربية ؟؟؟؟؟*​ 


تيمور الكريم قال:


> المهم عشان ما اطولش عليكم انا شاب مصري كنت اعتنق المسيحية الى ان هداني الله الى دين الحق دين التكاتف دين المحبة دين الإسلام صلى الله وسلم على اشرف الأنبياء والمرسلين محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم


 
*أشك أشك أشك أشك*

*لأني أنا مثلك شاب مصري *
*ولم ولن أري شاب مصري أخر كان مسيحي وصار مسلماً *
*وهذا ليس تقليل من دين الأسلام ولكنه واقع*​ 


تيمور الكريم قال:


> اريد انتقاد ما تم كتابته في الرد على الأخ ( ضعيف الإيمان ) بكل ما يملك حتى لو كتب هذا لإختبار ردكم
> 
> سيبنا من ده المهم انتو التو سلطان الخطيئة ودوة بمعنى اعز الأنبياء والمرسلين وخات الأنبياء والمرسلين محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم


 
*أنتقد كما شئت في كلامه *
*ولكن لا تنتقد دين ...عفواً حياة المسيحية *
*لنها أسمي من أن تكون دين يقارن بالأديان الأخري*​ 



تيمور الكريم قال:


> انا اريد منكم اقرأ السؤال كويس جدا وفكر فيه بجد مش بهزار ازاي نخلي اله مع الله وزاي نساوي انسان مع الله او ملاك من عند الله نساوي بخالق الإنسان وخالق الملاك والجان


 
*هزار أية هو أحنا بنلعب*
*بتقصد مين بالإنسان وهو أحنا سوينا إنسان بالله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​ 


تيمور الكريم قال:


> سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام انا اعترف بيه كا رسول ومش بس كرسول هو صاحب دين وورع مش عادي بس هو بشر في الأخر حتى سيدنا محمد عليه السلام هو بشر فانا ارجوكم رجاء تام انكم تقر الكلام ده وعايز كلكم تردو عليا اذا عجبكم الكلام ولا لا


 
*أممممممممممممم*
*عيسي*
*مين عيسي دة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*وبتقولي كنت شاب مسيحي *
*ههههههههه*

*يا أخي لاتتمسح في المسيحية مهما كنت لتثبت لغيرك أشياء ليست موجودة الا في عقلك أنت وحدك*​ 


تيمور الكريم قال:


> وفي الناهية انا شاب مسيحي مصري الي كتبتوا اتقال ليه في احدى المواقع المشينة


 
*عفواً أضطريتني أن أقول لك*

*أنت كاذب*

*وعامة هنيئاً لك إيمانك الجديد *
*ومبرووووك عليك جنة الخلد*​ 

*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## eman88 (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعتناق  الدين المسيحي*

مرحبا اريد ان اسألكم فقط سؤال واحد ألا وهوكيف ممكن ان اكتب موضوع بهذا الموقع متلما انتم تكتبون فانا لا اعرف وشكرا لكم
اتمنا من الاخ الذي اصبح مسيحي ان يكمل بهذا الطريق طريق الحق والخلاص لان هذا هو سبيل الرب لا خير والله يوفقك واهلاوسهلا بك بيننا


----------



## eman88 (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعتناق  الدين المسيحي*

يا هلا فيك بيننا  اله يوفقك ويساعدك وانشاله ام بتشوف غير كل خير بدينا والمسيح وستنا مريم معك


----------



## Twin (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعتناق  الدين المسيحي*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخت eman88*

*أولاً مرحباً بكي معنا في منتدانا وكنيستنا الإلكترونية*​ 


eman88 قال:


> مرحبا اريد ان اسألكم فقط سؤال واحد ألا وهوكيف ممكن ان اكتب موضوع بهذا الموقع متلما انتم تكتبون فانا لا اعرف وشكرا لكم


*من السهل أن تكتبي هنا*
*فكنيستنا الإلكترونية مسموح بها أضافة موضوع بأي قسم عدا بعض الأقسام *
*مثل حوار الأديان *
*ولكن هنا مثلاً بقسم الأسئلة من السهل أضافة موضوع وجربي ...*
*بس ياريت أن تكتبي ما تريدين بالقسم المحدد لما ستكتبه*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## Kiril (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعتناق  الدين المسيحي*

مبروك
بس يا ريت تكون عن اقتناع و تكون دارس كويس و مقدر اللي ممكن يحصلك


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعتناق  الدين المسيحي*

مبروك الخلاص عليك عيني


----------



## liro (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اعتناق  الدين المسيحي*

ممكن حد يكلمنى انا كمان متلخبطة مش عارفة الصح من الغلط ممكن حد يساعدنى اوصل للصح
ارجوكوا ساعدونى
:dntknw:


----------



## assyrian girl (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اعتناق  الدين المسيحي*

God bless you :yaka:


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اعتناق  الدين المسيحي*



> طيب وخرااف يسوع وين ولا انتو الخراف اللي كان يربيها يسوع
> خرافي تعرفني وانا اعرفها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



 عزازي .. كلمن يؤمن بل رب يسوع و يسمع كلامه هوة خروف للرب .. و الشخص اللي يظل يكون مثل الخروف الظال .. ومن يرجع للايمان بيسوع و العمل بتعاليمه .. يسوع يفرح بي اكثر من التسعة و تسعين اللي همة اور ريددي مآمنين بي


----------



## fredyyy (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اعتناق  الدين المسيحي*

*liro *
*



ممكن حد يكلمنى انا كمان متلخبطة مش عارفة الصح من الغلط ممكن حد يساعدنى اوصل للصح
ارجوكوا ساعدونى

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*نحن مستعدين للمساعدة :36_1_66:*

*ولكن ما هي النقاط التي تسبب اللخبطة لكي نبدأ من النقطة الصحيحة ؟:ab2:*


----------



## fredyyy (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اعتناق  الدين المسيحي*

*drop245 *
*



..... و هي حيلة من حيلكم 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 

*لماذا نلجأ الى الحيلة ؟*

*لن نتقاضى على خلاص نفس مالاً *

*ولن يُحصل من يؤمن بواسطتناً مالاً *

*لكنه ينتقل من الموت الى الحياة .... ومن الظلمة الى النور*

*ومن الهاً يسكن بعيداً بعيداً .... الى الهاً يسكن في قلبه بالروح القدس (عربون الميراث)*


----------



## My Rock (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اعتناق  الدين المسيحي*



drop245 قال:


> لااظنك مسلم ابدا و هي حيلة من حيلكم


 
هذا هو ردكم الوحيد, التكذيب و الرفض...
مساكين..


----------



## اغريغوريوس (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اعتناق  الدين المسيحي*

مبروك عليك الخلاص ريان وتدوق حلاوة العشرة مع المسيح يوم بيوم


----------

